# SS 27.07.19 - Piston #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Walter Piston **(1894 - 1976)*

Symphony No. 2
1. Moderato
2. Adagio
3. Allegro

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's American composer Walter Piston's first appearance on the SS with his Second Symphony. I really like Piston's works so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again. This one is a fairly short work so hopefully everyone can join in.

I'll be listening to this one on disc but I'll post a YouTube link below:




Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

This one is a winner. The slow movement with its touches of blues is its highlight.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Via Spotify and am looking forward to hearing this again


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Michael Tilson Thomas and Boston here.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A composer who rarely gets his due. Many solid and enjoyable works from Piston including this fine effort. Not surprising that he he began his career as an architectural draftsman. Schwarz and Seattle for me from the original Delos release.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'll admit, I have only eight favorite Walter Piston symphonies, but number 2 is high on the list.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll also be listening to the Seattle/Schwarz, on Naxos.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 121846
> 
> Via Spotify and am looking forward to hearing this again


Same here and also spotify


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

cougarjuno said:


> A composer who rarely gets his due. Many solid and enjoyable works from Piston including this fine effort. Not surprising that he he began his career as an architectural draftsman. Schwarz and Seattle for me from the original Delos release.


I'll be listening to the same.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ And me. It isn't a work I know.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

OK, I'm a little lukewarm about the work. The first movement is good - although I don't greatly like the second subject - ad the slow movement is (as Vasks says) very nice but the last movement seems perfunctory. Is it because I don't know Piston that I can't really hear a distinctive voice? But I was glad to be given the impetus to give it a spin.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Boston and MTT for me:

View attachment 121867


Its one of those works for me that I invariably enjoy whilst listening to it but never rush to play it unless prompted - thanks for the prompt.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm listening to Schwarz and Tilson Thomas on YT. Both fine recordings.


----------

